# Hi from Missouri!



## epmalm (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm Eric, I've lurked these forums before so finally I have decided to create an account. I've recently been trying to get better at my MIDI programming skills, I'm mainly a guitarist, so I feel as though once I get a decent MIDI guitar (if a decent one exists) my workflow will be a little more efficient. 

Oh yeah, and I'm sickened by how good people like Thomas Bergersen are!!  It makes me either want to just quit everything, or spend all my time trying to get better, I'm not sure which one though.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to VI, enjoy the forum!

By the way, because Thomas keeps raising the bar as a challenge for the rest of us to improve, personally I'm glad to have him around. Way too easy to get complacent and its hard to argue against true accomplishment.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome Eric. Better for you to look at this forum everyday otherwise you'll miss something important 

Best,
Daniel


----------

